# Skoda Fabia VRS 'Black Magic' Spruce Up (Pic Heavy!!)



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Evening all,

As the weather was looking clear but cold, I had the chance to give this Skoda Fabia VRS a little spruce up.

Method: 
Snow foamed the engine bay with valet pro - PH neautral (covering electrical/air filter areas) and APC and detailing brush used to get into the nucks and crannies
Washed the alloy wheels with Billbery (4:1 ratio), detailing brush and Meguiars wheel brush.
Snow foamed with valet pro - PH neautral. Left to dwell for 5 minutes then rinsed.
APC and detailing brush used to get into the shuts. 
Washed using 2BM, Halfords shampoo & Sonus sheepskin wash mitt.
De-tarred with Autosmart tardis and then rinsed.
Dried using Sonus Ultimate Detailing Towel
Cleaned the glass with 3M glass cleaner. 
Applied Astonish black shine restorer to engine bay areas.
Dressed the tyres using Meguiars high gloss tyre gel.

Anyway on with the photos!

*Exterior Before:*









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









*During:* :detailer:









-








-








-








-








-









*Exterior After:*









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









*Interior After: (Unfortunately no befores)*

Vacuumed the interior and cleaned/dressed dash area using Autoglym shampoo.









-








-








-








-








-








-









And the all important scent! 









-









Thanks for taking time to read.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic realy want to do mine know


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

-tom- said:


> looks fantastic realy want to do mine know


Cheers Tom. Looking forward to giving it a full detail when the weather is warmer :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work, I have matts to cover my vRS matts but I'm a sucker for the stripes.............:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Nice work, I have matts to cover my vRS matts but I'm a sucker for the stripes.............:thumb:


:lol: Got to love some stripes!

I was going to get some ruber mats for the winter but never got round to getting any :wall: I'll buy some new VRS ones for the summer.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> Cheers Tom. Looking forward to giving it a full detail when the weather is warmer :argie:


thahat i am know looking forward to, do i have any proplems with leaking rear doors??


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

-tom- said:


> thahat i am know looking forward to, do i have any proplems with leaking rear doors??


I did have when I purchased it but I sealed them straight away. Even though the vehicle history had a job card and receipt from Skoda saying the job had already been done. The dealer tried to seal it with foam  Nevermind all sorted now!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> I did have when I purchased it but I sealed them straight away. Even though the vehicle history had a job card and receipt from Skoda saying the job had already been done. The dealer tried to seal it with foam  Nevermind all sorted now!


good to hear that is a job i have to do i have had to remove the sound deading and the rear seats and left the carpet up, due to mine not been done yet.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

-tom- said:


> good to hear that is a job i have to do i have had to remove the sound deading and the rear seats and left the carpet up, due to mine not been done yet.


It took me about 2 hours (including time to allow the adhesive to go off). 
Not sure if you've used this website but it will help :thumb:
http://www.fabia-vrs.com/technical-info/door-carrier-repair/


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning - the HIDs/LEDs look great.

Good thick foam you've got going there


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Brillant turn around ! Nice work


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> That is absolutely stunning - the HIDs/LEDs look great.
> 
> Good thick foam you've got going there


Cheers :thumb: The xenons were added as factory option along with heated seats and cruise control.

Think I have finally mastered the foam mix ratio


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Stripes done with a credit card?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Stripes done with a credit card?


No, using the vacuum attachment :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> It took me about 2 hours (including time to allow the adhesive to go off).
> Not sure if you've used this website but it will help :thumb:
> http://www.fabia-vrs.com/technical-info/door-carrier-repair/


yeh got that website and on you tube me dads bought some waterproof sealant says it can be applied even if its dampe.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

andye said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks nice. But have you not applied any paint protection after using Tardis?

Steve


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Wardy said:


> Looks nice. But have you not applied any paint protection after using Tardis?
> 
> Steve


Cheers. I only got the tardis last week. It was applied to a very localized area to see what it was like.


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Always enjoy reading the Vrs threads being an owner of one myself (albeit a frustrated one ATM)

Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> Always enjoy reading the Vrs threads being an owner of one myself (albeit a frustrated one ATM)
> 
> Nice one! :thumb:


Oh dear. What's up with your VRS?


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> Oh dear. What's up with your VRS?


Indicators no longer flash when I lock it
Intermittent wipers stopped working at the same time (bonnet switch to blame for these two problems me think)

Last year the bulb out warning buzzer kept going off even though the bulbs were all fine so the garage I got it from turned it off using VagCom but knocked off the washer bottle low level warning off aswell!

Silly electrical problems I know but sometimes they get on my t!ts

Anyway, it's going in on friday to get checked out! Fingers crossed!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice clean up.

The Fabia vRS is ageing well, still looks great!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Good work. Rare to seeing a Furby with Xenons :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Very nice clean up.
> 
> The Fabia vRS is ageing well, still looks great!


Cheers! Defo agree..I'm not biased at all


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> Indicators no longer flash when I lock it
> Intermittent wipers stopped working at the same time (bonnet switch to blame for these two problems me think)
> 
> Last year the bulb out warning buzzer kept going off even though the bulbs were all fine so the garage I got it from turned it off using VagCom but knocked off the washer bottle low level warning off aswell!
> ...


I'm sure it will be an easy fix. Grrrr annoying electrical faults :wall:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Grrrrr looks like i've exceeded my bandwidth on photobucket


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> I'm sure it will be an easy fix. Grrrr annoying electrical faults :wall:


Lets hope so! Cheers!


----------

